# Gasit discount code?



## daisymini (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anybody have the Gasit discount code for full members? If so could somebody please pm me the code so i can order my gasit system for my conversion thanks..!!


----------



## james1508 (Mar 12, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## flyby (Mar 12, 2013)

*hi*



daisymini said:


> Does anybody have the Gasit discount code for full members? If so could somebody please pm me the code so i can order my gasit system for my conversion thanks..!!


   and me to


----------



## james1508 (Mar 12, 2013)

flyby said:


> and me to



sent, thanks Bigpeetee for sorting in the first place.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...otaly-legal-legit-offer-wildcamp-members.html


----------



## ozzo (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes me as well please. I'm actually going to go to make sure i get the correct stuff. Will it still be valid?


----------



## daisymini (Mar 13, 2013)

*gasit ordered*

Thanks for the code james and Pete, my stuff has been ordered, delivery thursday..!!  and you can have either have the 5% discount or the european adapters..They were very helpful..


----------



## bru (Mar 13, 2013)

how much discount do we get , just looking at options to change over ,
could i have code please


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 13, 2013)

I would like the code please to look at changing over to self-fill.


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

Having messed around with different fittings because I'm unable to get 6kg refills here in France, I shall be changing too when I get back to the UK.

Would you be kind enough to send it to me too please?

Many thanks.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

Codes sent to New Rover & Sky


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

Many thanks.  I shall be ordering mine when I'm on the ferry home.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

Sky said:


> Many thanks.  I shall be ordering mine when I'm on the ferry home.


I managed to get an 11KG in the space of the Calor 6KG as the Gas It bottles are slightly shorter than the Calor equivalent

May be worth checking!!  

Fill up of my 11 Kg almost empty = £15.62


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the code Pete, much appreciated.


----------



## MATS (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes please can I have the code Peter.

As a side anybody I currently have 13kg propane calor bottle with std POL pigtail going from bottle to wall mounted truma regulatorr. Now if I were to install one gas-it 11kg and carry a back up calor propane 6Kg is it possible to use both a gas-it bottle and the calor propane( asa back up) through the same wall mounted regulator I currently have ( changing the hose over manually when required ) or will I require a different connection hose for the gas-it bottle to regulator. Me thinks the gas-it bottle has a standard male butane nut type connector and if so will the adapter that gas-it sells do the job if i just fit this to the gas-it bottle, then I just use the same pigtail pipe as I have now. Any help advice? Thanks


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

MATS said:


> Yes please can I have the code Peter.
> 
> As a side anybody I currently have 13kg propane calor bottle with std POL pigtail going from bottle to wall mounted truma regulatorr. Now if I were to install one gas-it 11kg and carry a back up calor propane 6Kg is it possible to use both a gas-it bottle and the calor propane( asa back up) through the same wall mounted regulator I currently have ( changing the hose over manually when required ) or will I require a different connection hose for the gas-it bottle to regulator. Me thinks the gas-it bottle has a standard male butane nut type connector and if so will the adapter that gas-it sells do the job if i just fit this to the gas-it bottle, then I just use the same pigtail pipe as I have now. Any help advice? Thanks



I use a std regulator that connects straight onto the gas it bottle

Sent PM with the code


----------



## Gecko (Mar 13, 2013)

*Safefill*

Is anyone using this system?  We have bought a cylinder and can get it filled at the local caravan dealer where it is cheaper than the garage LPG fills and also is a lightweight cylinder. Also have adapters for European garage fill up.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

Gecko said:


> Is anyone using this system?  We have bought a cylinder and can get it filled at the local caravan dealer where it is cheaper than the garage LPG fills and also is a lightweight cylinder. Also have adapters for European garage fill up.



I looked at these, but are more costly than Gas It and many garages will only let you fill if fixed to vehicle.

By memory, they don't hold that much gas

But they are light and you can see how much is left


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi bigpeetee could i also have the code for gasit please.
Thanks:dance:


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 13, 2013)

I take it that the underslung tanks are fixed with a strap(S) to a frame that is then bolted on to the chasis am i correct or do they bolt onto the floor?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> Hi bigpeetee could i also have the code for gasit please.
> Thanks:dance:



PM Sent

Please everyone remember, this code is for FULL MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

Bigpeetee said:


> I managed to get an 11KG in the space of the Calor 6KG as the Gas It bottles are slightly shorter than the Calor equivalent
> 
> May be worth checking!!
> 
> Fill up of my 11 Kg almost empty = £15.62



Thanks for that.  It would be a real bonus if they fit that's for sure.  I can't understand why any van builder would build a cupboard so small - 6kg bottles are a joke IMO.

I can't make up my mind whether to go the whole hog and get two bottles or to get just one so that I can use a 6kg bottle as a backup in case I can't get the LPG refilled at some point.  Ideas anyone?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 13, 2013)

Sky said:


> Thanks for that.  It would be a real bonus if they fit that's for sure.  I can't understand why any van builder would build a cupboard so small - 6kg bottles are a joke IMO.
> 
> I can't make up my mind whether to go the whole hog and get two bottles or to get just one so that I can use a 6kg bottle as a backup in case I can't get the LPG refilled at some point.  Ideas anyone?



I agree, I have 2 x 6kg bottles but would love to go a bit bigger if I knew they would fit, and to tie this in with a Gas-it conversion would be ideal. Anybody got the measurementsfor the gas-it 11kg bottles?

Sorry just found the measurements on their website (of all places!)


----------



## daisymini (Mar 13, 2013)

Ive only sent the code out to full members Pete,  I wouldnt send it to anyone who was not a full member..


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Sorry just found the measurements on their website (of all places!)



Good point - I must measure my cupboard and see which would be the best way to set it up.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 13, 2013)

Sky said:


> Thanks for that.  It would be a real bonus if they fit that's for sure.  I can't understand why any van builder would build a cupboard so small - 6kg bottles are a joke IMO.
> 
> I can't make up my mind whether to go the whole hog and get two bottles or to get just one so that I can use a 6kg bottle as a backup in case I can't get the LPG refilled at some point.  Ideas anyone?



If I was fulltiming I'd prob go for two 11 Kg, but as I'm not, I just have a 6Kg as backup.

Obviously a 6Kg isn't an exchangeable item outside the UK so perhaps the reserve could be a foreign one, or as some say that local gas is as cheap or cheaper than Autogas, use the local one and use the refillable as your backup.

I've yet to run out of the refillable one, just occasionally use the spare to make sure it's OK!! Long enough to boil a kettle, then the coffee has cooled a bit after I swap the connections over. None of this auto change over, I've never needed it!! Saved some cash!!


----------



## james1508 (Mar 13, 2013)

With mine i fitted the remote filler under the back end and when i sell i can just remove. It might sound obvious but there are that many joints on a twin bottle system make sure you tighten them up, i thought i had  but had a nervous two mile drive from the fuel station to home smelling gas. When i got home i could hear a slight hissing, tightened it up and alls well (or at least i hope     )


----------



## MATS (Mar 13, 2013)

Bigpeetee said:


> I use a std regulator that connects straight onto the gas it bottle
> 
> Sent PM with the code



Cheers - thanks for info


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

Currently using a French Butagaz Cube , but can only fit one in the locker so it's a PITA when it runs out.  Each time it has run out has been at the most inconvenient time of course. 

Nice pics of your two bottle set up.  I think that's probably what I'll do.  I can still carry a spare 6kg for emergencies I suppose.  How much did the two bottle set up cost you altogether?


----------



## james1508 (Mar 13, 2013)

Everything including the auto change over & Europe adapters  with discount was £312. I did measure up using 1 x 11kg which would of made it much cheaper but i would of had to butcher the cupboard to fit it in through the top. Thought about it and then decided no. The only thing im still debating is the filters. I dont think Gaslow bother with them but Gasit recommend them. They look to small to do much good ??

http://www.gasit.co.uk/index.php?_a=product&product_id=289

James





Sky said:


> Currently using a French Butagaz Cube View attachment 12123, but can only fit one in the locker so it's a PITA when it runs out.  Each time it has run out has been at the most inconvenient time of course.
> 
> Nice pics of your two bottle set up.  I think that's probably what I'll do.  I can still carry a spare 6kg for emergencies I suppose.  How much did the two bottle set up cost you altogether?


----------



## Sky (Mar 13, 2013)

james1508 said:


> Everything including the auto change over & Europe adapters  with discount was £312.



So, no small chunk of change, but saved back in no time at all with full-timing.  I think you've convinced me. 

Thanks.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, you wont regret it. Went away 2 weeks ago for a long weekend , used not quite one of the  bottles , filled it up 10.5 Ltrs which i believe is about 5kg and it cost £7.52.as opposed to my Calor lite which are £23.50, them robbin gits (calor)  even charge extra for a lite bottle.





Sky said:


> So, no small chunk of change, but saved back in no time at all with full-timing.  I think you've convinced me.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bluejet (Mar 28, 2013)

*Gas it discount code*

Hi there, can i jump on this money saving bandwagon as a full member & have access to the code please.

Many thanks,Bob.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 29, 2013)

bluejet said:


> Hi there, can i jump on this money saving bandwagon as a full member & have access to the code please.
> 
> Many thanks,Bob.



Pm sent


----------



## bluejet (Mar 29, 2013)

*Gas it discount code*

Thanks James,

They're out of stock of what I need at the moment(11kg & remote fill) but I will be acting on that asap as their price is very competitive,especially with our discount.

Cheers,Bob


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Mar 29, 2013)

Check out their under slung tanks, I had a 40ltr one fitted under my Transit, still kept a 6kg calor with separate regulator just in case (this could be replaced by a local bottle if I can't get LPG or local gas is cheaper).  I've also now got extra space in the original gas locker.

In sunny Chester this weekend for the Camperfest and Food, Music and Lifestyle Festival.  Hundreds of motorhomes and campers on site.  Beautiful sunny morning but glad of the extra gas and large fresh water tank, on site water seems to be frozen.

Happy camping, Daiboy.


----------



## village (Mar 13, 2016)

*gasit discount code*

is this discount still available if so could you  please pm me thanks 

michael


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 13, 2016)

Not the same question but sort of related, Can a gasit under slung bottle be fitted to a MB sprinter PVC as the two 6kgs bottles would not last me very long at all and there is no place to put  bigger ones.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 13, 2016)

village said:


> is this discount still available if so could you  please pm me thanks
> 
> michael



I have sent you a PM, i presume its still valid.

Regards


----------



## Attey (Mar 31, 2016)

*Another Newbie wanting a Gasit bottle*

James,

Can you please send me the discount code?

I've just got the motorhome and straight away want to fit the Gasit system. :wacko:

Many thanks,

David


----------



## Admin (Mar 31, 2016)

Attey said:


> James,
> 
> Can you please send me the discount code?
> 
> ...



The thread with the code is here: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/full-member-special-offers-discounts/44228-gas-discount.html


----------

